# Liberty



## txminipinto (Aug 11, 2004)

How long does the music play in Liberty? Is it 1 minute or 1.5 minutes? Having a brain fart with no rule book!


----------



## Ponygirl (Aug 11, 2004)

Carin.....music plays for 1 1/2 minutes and you have 2 minutes to catch your horse.......


----------



## txminipinto (Aug 11, 2004)

thanks!


----------

